# Raiden Phantoms 2012 2 Screw mount?!



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I would also look at the Ride Delta's amazing binding also the flux tt30 and k2 formula and k2 uprise. Nivek helped me out with these bindings, also what board are you looking to mount them on?


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

readimag said:


> I would also look at the Ride Delta's amazing binding also the flux tt30 and k2 formula and k2 uprise. Nivek helped me out with these bindings, also what board are you looking to mount them on?


currently riding a 2008 Ride concept tms with burton p1 wingtips... so maybe i don't need much of a highback... 

Mounting to (i hope) a 2012 Bataleon Jam 159... I have looked at the flux tt30... they aren't really described by my style... short highback, sound pretty soft, and I love the idea of having that extra cushion and canting, which the tt30 doesn't offer much to. 


The uprise is interesting, but I prefer manual transmission over automatic  I don't really need the automatic toe strap. they seem like what I'm looking for, but again, some i have read say the highback is pretty intense. The flex is appealing though...

any thoughts about 2 screw base mounts?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think 2012's is there third year using minidisc so it works andd by now its dialed. The Xbeam highback is really well designed. It being flat at the top makes it great as an everything binding. Its there for turns to push on but being flat it doesn't get in the way in the park. They are well built and they don't have a single thing about them that I don't like.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I think 2012's is there third year using minidisc so it works andd by now its dialed. The Xbeam highback is really well designed. It being flat at the top makes it great as an everything binding. Its there for turns to push on but being flat it doesn't get in the way in the park. They are well built and they don't have a single thing about them that I don't like.


Awesome! I didn't look too in-depth about the mountings and how far back the design went... seemed new. needed to hear about the flat highback... It seems like the Phantoms are my choice thus far, until i get to try them on and make the fit right... They seem so ideal and plush. thanks for the referral. hope they go well with this Jam I'm dreaming up.:thumbsup:


----------

